
How Does Turbulence Get Started? (2014) - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/71/flow/how-does-turbulence-get-started
======
ubertakter
Not exactly the best written article. I think the author was a little out of
his depth.

The original paper is in the arXiv:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1709.06372#](https://arxiv.org/abs/1709.06372#)

Other related work of interest:
[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41567-017-0018-3](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41567-017-0018-3)

